# Coyote Urine



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

How can I keep coyote urine fresh until I can get to the fur buyer to sell it? How long will it keep fresh? It wont need to keep for more than a week or ten days. Thanks in advance.
:sniper:


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Keep it tightly sealed & refrigerated. I keep mine season to season many times.

Smitty


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

What do you store it in?
:sniper:


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Plastic gallon jugs, milk jugs are alittle on the thin side & can easily develope a leak, especially if transporting. Just rinse them out well.

Smitty


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Ok thanks a lot.
:sniper:


----------

